# Carb To EFI Conversion



## power (Apr 24, 2004)

What has to b done and what is interchangeable??


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

well you could try superhatch,or crazy-mart . IIRC they made a wagon with EFI . or you could look at the E15T it was EFI. just try to poke at this to give you ideas. someone should chime in.


----------



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

Heres the link
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14100


----------

